# Is a small spotwelder useful in a basement shop?



## ome (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
when i went to see the sanford SG, he also showed me a stationary spot welder w/timer, as opposed to holding it and using those long prong type units. 
This is about a 12 by 14 box w/ timer mounted on top, and the handle for initiating the spot weld. 
The two prongs are built into the front of the machine. 
It is 220 and single phase. Is it safe to use in the basement, or does it really need a garage for ventilation. Basement has small windows and limited ventilation. 
He is asking 650. 
Any advice would be great!
thanks again for all your help. 
Jon


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 31, 2013)

I would think it depends on what material you're welding and how much you use it.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 31, 2013)

Spot welders for the most part are for joining sheet metal. I myself would not have a need for something like this. I do some spot welding with my MIG by drilling a hole in the top piece and then filling it with weld, but again, this is such a rare occasion that a true spot welder is unnessesary for me. A spot welder is as safe as any other tool in your work shop. If you concerned about the fumes, they are of no more harm than the ones you generate using your lathe or mill. And is going to be based on how much you use it.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 31, 2013)

GREAT if you do sheet metal projects


----------



## metalmole (Nov 1, 2013)

As others have said its a specialized tool for thin sheet metal and works great. With that said $650 is way too much for something you can make yourself out of an old microwave transformer and a few other parts, I just started mine.......check out this video.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrlvqib94xQ&list=PL50180B0730D7FED5


----------



## SE18 (Nov 1, 2013)

metal mole,

great video! you sound like a professional commercial announcer, LOL

btw, I'm making a carbon arc torch for my stick welder. I'm wondering if that will perform similar function to what you made (probably not)

anyway, I do have an old microwave and now I have another project to add to my list


----------



## ome (Nov 1, 2013)

metalmole said:


> As others have said its a specialized tool for thin sheet metal and works great. With that said $650 is way too much for something you can make yourself out of an old microwave transformer and a few other parts, I just started mine.......check out this video.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrlvqib94xQ&list=PL50180B0730D7FED5


Yes, thanks got the video
jon


----------

